# Does anybody know how to notate cello ricochet?



## Guy Bacos (Feb 22, 2010)

I need to notate a cello ricochet effect from the vsl solo cello lib. The bow bounces up and down on the same note until it dies away. How do you notate that?

Thanks!

Guy


----------



## Frédéric P (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Guy
You could have a look here:
http://www.violinonline.com/images/viol ... cochet.jpg
It's written as 8th notes or triplets (depending on the rhythm used) with a diminuendo underneath it.


----------



## Olias (Feb 25, 2010)

That 16th note figure could be played on the bow, though, couldn't it? (Depends on tempo, at least...)

What I mean is, if you need the ricochet, then why not just write "ricochet" above the part?


----------



## mf (Feb 25, 2010)

How to notate ricochet?
Write ricochet.

Problem solved.

Columbus' egg.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 25, 2010)

In Pulcinella, Stravinsky just writes out the rhythm if I remember right.


----------

